# 2016.5 LS: Chevy Exhaust



## 28c_Beta (Sep 18, 2016)

So I was browsing the catalogues (ogling at the LT4) on the Chevrolet website, and I discovered a page for Cruze parts. My question is, has anybody actually had the exhaust stage kit installed? If you have, may you share your experience? Of many things I'm considering, this "mod" is on the front of my mind for post-warranty tinkering.

Cruze Performance Parts: Turbo Stage Kits & More | Chevrolet

Is it just me, or is it weird how there are two kits for different trims? Aren't the RS trims purely cosmetic?


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

28c_Beta said:


> So I was browsing the catalogues (ogling at the LT4) on the Chevrolet website, and I discovered a page for Cruze parts. My question is, has anybody actually had the exhaust stage kit installed? If you have, may you share your experience? Of many things I'm considering, this "mod" is on the front of my mind for post-warranty tinkering.
> 
> Cruze Performance Parts: Turbo Stage Kits & More | Chevrolet
> 
> Is it just me, or is it weird how there are two kits for different trims? Aren't the RS trims purely cosmetic?


A different tip is welded to the RS version to clear the slightly lower rear facia.

Rob


----------



## richdeerht (Jun 30, 2016)

These look like Gen 1 accessories, based on the car photo and the hp going from 138 up to 148.


----------

